# Few Pics Nunley Chittim Ranch yesterday 8/30/12



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Made a trip down to the ranch with several guys I met here on 2cool to fill feeders and watch some deer.. We had a chance to sit an evening but man it was hot... Didn't see anything until 15 minutes before dark but they started piling in all single file late as the moon came up and the sun was going down. These pics are from my sitting I don't have the other guys pics... One of our lease members put a camera up at his stand Ill post those pics in a while he emailed them to me but need to load... These pics are off my cell phone that I took off my still camera from the stand so sorry they are not as clear as usuall.. Looks like a good year for the deer everything is really green and its almost time . Thinking about doing another Holden Roofing Pasture Youth Management Hunt this season that was a blast last season and we have a few to take we have seen already...:smile:.. Brett Holden


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

Wow


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Ahh, look at those little pee shooters, try and at least post some that meet the 13" rule next time! Ha...swordfish all summer then monster bucks in the fall, not a bad combination Brett! Cool pics, awesome deer.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Heck of a lot better than what I am seeing. Very nice


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Amazing


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Very nice. A true testament to letting them grow into what they can be and the genetics in that area ain't hurting.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

What are you doing down there Brett? You're supposed to be in the land of fruits and nuts teaching them how to catch Sword Fish.



TH


----------



## bbridges (May 21, 2004)

Those deer are amazing.


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

I'm not a deer hunter, but even I can appreciate all that horn!! Nice pics Brett!


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Is that the big 8?? looks like he added a kicker..


----------



## rattler (Feb 20, 2006)

Now that is a testament to great management. Awesome bucks Brett.

>E


----------



## Blue Devil 7 (Aug 25, 2005)

Wow, outstanding bucks. I do hope you are able to put together a youth hunt contest like last year. My son has been following your exploits all summer, and would love to get tight on a South TX buck.


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

Be still my beating heart!
Shows what rain and good management bring.


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

daniel7930 said:


> Wow


What he said.

Always a pleasure to see your deer. Thanks for posting.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Here are a couple of pics from one of our lease members game cams... Ill put up a few more when I get a chance to load them up.. Can't wait for it to cool off a little and do some looking... Thanks for all the nice replies... Brett


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

Which one do you shoot? I've never had that problem. 

Nice pics!!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Rack Ranch said:


> Is that the big 8?? looks like he added a kicker..


 No thats not the same buck. This buck has split G2s on both sides... I can't wait to see the one you are talking about I almost went to that stand sat. eve.Ill prob try to get a look at him next trip.... Brett


----------



## lean2 (May 26, 2009)

*oh my*

i am just about speechless. you post some amazing pics both hunting and fishing. but do you ever shoot a deer yourself? if so , i would love to see your trophy room brett. amazing !!!!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

lean2 said:


> i am just about speechless. you post some amazing pics both hunting and fishing. but do you ever shoot a deer yourself? if so , i would love to see your trophy room brett. amazing !!!!


I have taken 4 trophies off the ranch my self this is our 10th year... We have worked hard to build it to what it is now and just feeling the ranch is finished out... I love seeing the members get the deer of a lifetime and of course try really hard to hunt with my dad and help find him a deer he has taken some really nice bucks 6 or 7 of 9 years.. All the members except my wife got one last season she hunted really hard but couldn't find one that fit the age we like to take our trophies ... Here is an opening week pic from a couple of years ago that is pretty cool.. I think this will prob be our best year ever from what little we have seen so far... We spend alot of time with the youth hunters and that is a blast watching the kiddos learn to hunt... Thanks !!! Brett


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Just sitting here with Travis at the office and decided we are def going to do another youth give away hunt... That was to much fun last season:mpd: We will put something together soon... Brett


----------



## lean2 (May 26, 2009)

thanks brett, just amazing


----------



## angler_joe (Feb 17, 2008)

That is Awesome bro! You guys got it figured out! :cheers:


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

good deer, maybe a shooter or two out there, not too bad for low fence pastures


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

broadonrod said:


> Just sitting here with Travis at the office and decided we are def going to do another youth give away hunt... That was to much fun last season:mpd: We will put something together soon... Brett


I'm really glad you guys are putting together another youth hunt this year. Another lucky kid will get the buck of a lifetime. If you ever feel the need to have a senior hunt then I'll do my part and be the first to volunteer
Thanks for thinking of the kids!


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Awesome, Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

*NOW!...that's what talking about!!!!







...Great animals*


*Mark*


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Amazing!!

Just shows that a managed low fence ranch with native genetics can produce monsters no question.


----------



## c1 (Jan 11, 2006)

It was nice chatting on the phone, and talking about all the deer you are raising. I hope that moose at my feeder. He's either a 7x7 or an 8x8. I haven't been excited about hunting since I was a teenager hunting in Mexico. Wow! What am opportunity. I will keep my ears open and learn as much as I can. You obviously know what the h**l your doing. I didn't knowmi was hunting for moose. I enjoy hunting with last year. Awesome deer every hunt, and very relaxing at camp. This should be fun seasom for all. There are a few open spots available in my pasture and near pasture, if you dear to join me this year, please call me at 713-816-5004. Carl


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Nice having you on the ranch Carl ... I think you will be surprised what you see ... Just added one more hunter will be adding 3-5 more on the approx.6000 acre pasture haven't leased this pasture in a few years except to our family ... Brett


----------



## nate56 (Dec 11, 2010)

Nice pics...love what I see man..... Filling protein feeders this morning I saw two sets of twin fawns....this year is going to be awesome no doubt..


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

I think your right Nate... Great season coming... I saw a twin set of fawns my self the other day... Last year was rough on fawns on our place and we took no does.. 

Here is a pic from this morning one of the hunters on the lease "Bob" that has a camera emailing him pics 3 times a day... He just got his camera going a couple of days ago and is getting new deer coming in the last 3 days... This one is from this morning.. Pretty cool buck.. Brett


----------



## rag3 (Oct 22, 2011)

Can't wait for the season Brett! I would recommend this camera system to anyone. When your lease is 5 hours from home, it is pretty awesome watching the deer on a daily basis from Pearland!

Bob


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Awesome looking deer, Congrats!


----------



## angler_joe (Feb 17, 2008)

rag3 said:


> Can't wait for the season Brett! I would recommend this camera system to anyone. When your lease is 5 hours from home, it is pretty awesome watching the deer on a daily basis from Pearland!
> 
> Bob


Exactly what camera gear are you using? I'm about to do the same thing


----------



## nate56 (Dec 11, 2010)

angelsmLooks lile I need to get my cameras out t


----------



## rag3 (Oct 22, 2011)

The camera is a Moultire I-45. Get on the Moultire website and you can get all the equipment and set up the account.

Here is a buck from this morning.



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Wompam (Mar 6, 2012)

Great genetics & age structure bro:work:


----------

